# Fursuit contract, please help!



## FitzySauce (Dec 26, 2012)

I need help.  I was hoping that someone can show me to some already drafted fursuit commissioning contracts out there, or help me explain how to fill out this one> http://www.legal-forms-kit.com/freelegalforms/legal-form-4.pdf
I'm 17, and no I'm not one of those teenage furries that have no idea what goes on within the walls of the world of the fandom.  I've been a furry for about 5 years now, and I've been to a convention, but this Christmas I have something new going on.  I was given permission to commission a fursuit head from a friend of mine and one of the conditions (by my mother), is that I need to have a contract for her to sign.  I love this girl's work, and I trust her, its just with that amount of money being shelled out I need some reassurance.
This is my first time commissioning so I would love to get some help.


----------



## Bulveye (Dec 26, 2012)

Smart move! Especially with lesser known makers. Through my commission with DHC, it was stated that the e-mails would act as a contract so I made sure to clearly state everything that was needed on my end. Otherwise I also would've also drafted up a contract. 
I don't think I would go with a standard bill of sale, since that's for selling some physical item right then and now, such as a car. You'll need to create something that says the maker will create the fursuit head with quality comparable to their other work and matching your reference since it's hard to have objective criteria in there. I would recommend looking through this: http://pogopuggie.deviantart.com/journal/Commissions-Contracts-A-Must-Have-214188079
Look over the second form on there and modify it for a fursuit. You'll also want to get it notarized (sign it in from of some dude you pay $10 to). 
If you want to create a draft, I'd be happy to look it over. Just send me a PM.


----------



## FitzySauce (Dec 27, 2012)

What if she doesn't get it notarized?


----------



## Bulveye (Dec 27, 2012)

Getting it notarized is so either party can't say that their signature was forged. Pretty much all banks will have notaries. If that's not an option for some reason (even though it should be since you're making a pretty big investment) go for an impartial third party to witness and sign it.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 27, 2012)

Seems a little...over formal though.

I know that most fursuit makers will just have a written statement such as "you want this and this. It will be this much." I've never heard of a maker using a form like that.

also that form has some grammer issues by the way. Your best bet is to just directly contact the maker herself and talk things out.


----------



## FitzySauce (Jan 2, 2013)

It is quite formal, but its for safety precautions because I'm spending a lot of money on it. 

I also wanted to add that your icon is pretty rad.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 3, 2013)

FitzySauce said:


> It is quite formal, but its for safety precautions because I'm spending a lot of money on it.
> 
> I also wanted to add that your icon is pretty rad.



Oh why thank you!

Anyways I would just check with the suit maker. Also make sure they don't have any sketchy backgrounds where they don't finish anywhere reasonable and such. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fursuitmakerreviews/   This page on FA really is good. They have reviews on both well known makers and not so well known makers.


----------

